# Parmigiano-Reggiano and Saffron Risotto



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's my version.  Goes well with Osso Buco Milanese.

 *Parmigiano-Reggiano** & Saffron Risotto*​ 
 6-8 C             Chicken Stock
 4 Tb             Butter, divided
 1½ C             Onion - minced
 1½ C             Arborio Rice
 ½ C             White Wine
 ½ tsp             Saffron Threads
 1 C Grated Parmigiano-Reggiano

 Heat the stock to a simmer and maintain at that temperature during the cooking process.

 In a saucepan, melt 2 tablespoons of the butter and sweat the onions for about 10 minutes over low heat.

 Add the rice and stir to coat the rice with the melted butter.  Cook for a few minutes.

 Add the wine and reduce until almost dry.

 Add a cup of the stock and stir frequently while boiling gently.  

 When the stock is almost absorbed, add another half cup and continue to cook, stirring frequently.  

 Continue adding the stock a half-cup at a time and cooking for about 20 to 25 minutes.

 In the last 10 minutes, add the saffron and stir in.

 When the rice is tender and creamy, add 2T of butter and the cheese.  

 Mix in and serve.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

This is what they're serving with DH's restaurant's osso bucco!  Exactly the same ingredients!  Are you working an upscale PA restaurant, Andy?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2011)

You may have given me a reason to buy some saffron.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> This is what they're serving with DH's restaurant's osso bucco!  Exactly the same ingredients!  Are you working an upscale PA restaurant, Andy?




No, I just find good recipes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2011)

Just as an aside, I sometime reconstitute some dried porcini mushrooms in the broth and add them as well.  It can't hurt.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2011)

I would bet my dried Hen of the Woods would work too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2011)

Copied and Pasted...I have some porcinis.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Andy M.!
This is one of my favourite, the "risotto alla milanese", or "risotto giallo" as we call it. The only difference with my recipe is that I use a teaspoon of saffron powder, diluted in some warm water, adding it only after the risotto is cooked, before adding butter&cheese. And I use beef stock (or stock made with beef stock cubes), not chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks Andy M.!
> This is one of my favourite, the "risotto alla milanese", or "risotto giallo" as we call it. The only difference with my recipe is that I use a teaspoon of saffron powder, diluted in some warm water, adding it only after the risotto is cooked, before adding butter&cheese. And I use beef stock (or stock made with beef stock cubes), not chicken.




Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll have to try it with beef stock.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you ever tried dicing the rind and adding it to your risotto or any stewed like dishes? I save mine up for mac n cheese or adding to my Ragu. I think it would great in your dish. I take a peeler to the outside first to remove the waxy part first.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> Have you ever tried dicing the rind and adding it to your risotto or any stewed like dishes? I save mine up for mac n cheese or adding to my Ragu. I think it would great in your dish. I take a peeler to the outside first to remove the waxy part first.




I assume you mean the parmesan cheese rind.  I have use the rind in soup but not in this dish.  There is already a lot of cheese that adds great flavor.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes the parm rind. I thought it would add a different texture. I kinda like the little chewy bits and I leave them larger when i put them in my ragu.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

It would add a different texture.  I'm not sure I'd like 'chewy bits' in risotto.


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 26, 2011)

I have copied the recipe too.  My wife and I have never had risotto.  We also want to try pan seared scallops.  Would the two go together?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> I have copied the recipe too.  My wife and I have never had risotto.  We also want to try pan seared scallops.  Would the two go together?




I'd sure eat the two together.


----------



## Timothy (Sep 28, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> I have copied the recipe too. My wife and I have never had risotto. We also want to try pan seared scallops. Would the two go together?


 


Andy M. said:


> I'd sure eat the two together.


 
Andy, your recipe made my mouth go crazy. I've never used saffron other than as an ingredient in other mixed seasonings. I look forward to trying this one!

JuanaCook, pan seared scallops are one of my major weaknesses in life. The giant sea scallops go for about $15 a pound here, but if served with grilled asparagus and sauteed onions and mild peppers, a pound goes a long way.


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> pan seared scallops are one of my major weaknesses in life. The giant sea scallops go for about $15 a pound here, but if served with grilled asparagus and sauteed onions and mild peppers, a pound goes a long way.


 
Thanks.  Hells Kitchen serves risotto and scallops as an appetizer. What you describe make them seem more like a main which would be better considering it is just the two of us. I am so new to this, terminology and choices for ingredients like 'mild peppers' baffle me. Bell peppers are mild on the Scoville scale. Banana peppers or perperconcini's? Or something with even a little more kick?


----------



## Timothy (Sep 28, 2011)

JuanaCook said:


> Thanks. Hells Kitchen serves risotto and scallops as an appetizer. What you describe make them seem more like a main which would be better considering it is just the two of us. I am so new to this, terminology and choices for ingredients like 'mild peppers' baffle me. Bell peppers are mild on the Scoville scale. Banana peppers or perperconcini's? Or something with even a little more kick?


 
Literally, any type of mild pepper would work. I like to use a mix of cubanelles, bell pepper (yellow, green and red) and poblanos. I find banana peppers outweigh the flavor of the scallops, so I don't use them for this dish.

Use a very hot searing grill and sear the scallops until lightly browned on the outside. 30 seconds per/side is usually good.

Grill the peppers and onion until limp, but still with a slight crunch.

Time it all so it's finished together.

A light BBQ seasoning is very good on this dish.


----------

